# Hello everyone



## caseybauer (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi there everyone my name is Casey and I live in the UK, I am 25 years old and I am going to be moving to Vancouver BC in October for a year with 3 friends  

I am very nervous at the moment about the move but am excited as well  

I am into all things ghostly I love to go on ghost hunts, I love angels also.

My fav TV shows are Supernatural (mmmm Dean) and 24 (Jack Bauer kicks butt) and well thats me so hello and hope to chat to you guys in the future.

xxxx


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Great to have you and welcome to the forum!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Welcome, welcome, welcome!!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome Casey!

I used to live in England for eight years!!!!!! I've done the transatlantic move thing twice - you'll be fine and have much to look forward to with friends in Canada!

This is a fun sight with lots of creative and helpful people - jump in and start posting!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. 

Just for the record, we are in Canada too.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Casey!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!!!!!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hi and welcome


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi Casey. Welcome aboard. I hope you have a strong stomach. We have horrible things to show you.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome Casey, we'll be here all year to keep you company.


----------



## mistenasmimi (Jun 26, 2007)

*welcome*

we welcome you to the family. moving away from family isn't easy, but you'll do just fine.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Casey, enjoy your stay.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome aboard.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome Casey.. hope you enjoy your stay in Canada..
Lot's of interesting items to keep you busy here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## MistressOfMayhem (Aug 5, 2007)

Welcome from another newbie!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Welcome Casey!!! Pretty soon this forum will consume your life and you wont even notice whats going on around you....  hehe


----------

